# Messed with key fob car not starting!



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

So first of all im relatively new to this kind of stuff so excuse my incompetence. The problem started with my key fob's battery dying recently. In an attempt to save some money and not go to a dealer i decided to crack it open and see what i could do. I ended up not being able to get the new battery to take the solder and decided to just let the terminal itself hold it so i could test it out. Not only did the remote not work now the engine wont crank because the immobilizer and ive tried programming the remote twice unsuccessfully. Any help is greatly appreciated guys!


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Fob*

 Older Key Fobs were pretty streight forward and one could change their battery with no issues. Newer ones not so much. If you use a large ("regular") soldering iron you can easily burn out a diode or other thingie in the remote. A low voltage soldering iron should be used on electronics. The car manufacturers claim the old-style self-programmable remotes were being used to steal cars ... So the car manufacturers changed the remotes to the non-self programmable ones.

Just a guess: You're screwed.


----------



## bryanpv670 (Dec 18, 2014)

lol yeah i used the right soldering iron its just that im not sure if the remote is even transmitting anything...


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

When soldering you need to remove the oxy from the surfaces, ie the battery. use 600 grit paper then "tin" the battery out of the unit. Also tin the the other part. Then do a quick solder of the pieces together. Saves the heat buildup. There are 2 methods to program the remote without a tech 2. If you are interested I can post them.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

p.s. if you hate the stealer like i do, buy a new GM transmitter, $47-53 bucks on ebay, free shipping, comes with a new battery ready to go, just unscrew your key and transfer it, then program it.


----------



## Merlinlvmc (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep! had to do that after the fob buttons deteriorated, easy to program the new ones, and the instructions are on this site. No need to take it to a dealer and pay $100+ for them to do it


----------

